# Non Northeast dirt bike birthday ride 6.21.15



## ski stef (Jun 22, 2015)

I had my husband gather the boys for a Sunday evening dirt bike ride.... for my birthday. (which is today!!) :grin:

What was nice is that even though we had MULTIPLE raging river crossings (we were all soaking wet) we were able to make it into this gulch leaving right from our house. There is definitely still some snow melt that needs to happen in Breck before it is dry, but we managed to make it work. 

Leaving from the house we take the road to get to Boreas Pass and ride a wide dirt road (This road connects from Breckenridge to Como) for about 5 miles to get to a single track that juts off to the right. The water had made some serious ruts in the single track which made it difficult but there was still a bit of room on either side to stay out of it. This single track is a long steep pitch down which shoots you to the valley floor relatively quick. We then had our first river crossing that Jim went through first. The rivers are blown out here right now with all the run off and so with the river flowing that fast I was pretty intimidated. We managed to get all the bikes across and were on our way. We got to the top of the trail where we could easily see the gulch and got snowed out to the point where we had to turn around. We were going to just head down to another trail where we knew would most likely be dry and a cruiser - but the boys saw another way to get into the gulch and we decided to go for it. Breaking through lots of snow, crossing rivers (see below a photo of our friend Cameron through one of the crossings!) and numerous other obstacles (down trees, etc.) we made it into the gulch to have a celebratory birthday beer and watch a herd of elk on the ridge line. 

I asked for a nice easy ride, but these boys always seem to challenge me to my breaking point. As frustrated as I can get, I'm thankful that I have them to push me to become a better rider and it amazes me how rewarding it feels to finish a ride like this. 

We left the house around 5:30 and returned home around 9, just in time to grill up some elk burgers and sip on a moscow mule 

Check out the photos!


----------



## dlague (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice


----------

